# Revenir en 1.1.4 quand on est en 2.0



## Petira (23 Juillet 2008)

voila,il y a qques temps j'ai trouver la 2.0 pour itouch gratuitement.donc je lé installer...
Mais je rencontre qques bugs avec par exemple Safari se quitte tout seul d'un coup, le texte que j'écris par exenple en se moment de mon touch séface par petit bouts tout seul etc... Enfin bref, en 1.1.4cela se produiser pas. Voila pkoi je veux y retourner en plus je voudrai rejailbreaker mon iPod. Le problème c'est que iTunes 7.7 refuse.j'ai lu quelques par que Apple aver fais ça exprès enfin bref...je voudrer vraiment trouver une soluce!!!

Merci!


----------



## Alycastre (23 Juillet 2008)

LolYangccool a dit:


> voila,il y a qques temps j'ai trouver la 2.0 pour itouch gratuitement.donc je lé installer...



En français, on dit : " je l'ai piraté " ....


----------



## fandipod (23 Juillet 2008)

Pas mal la réponse Alycastre mais c'est vraiment pas super la 2.0 il n'y a que des applications en anglais et surtout la majorité payante!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bonne journée 

Fandipod


----------



## Macuserman (23 Juillet 2008)

Alors...

Quand on fait un temps soit peu attention à son Touch, on lui met pas au cul du piraté, surtout quand on a un 2.0Software qui est sorti...

Maintenant, tu restaures iPod Touch en mode DFU, et ensuite tu fais ta migration vers 2.0Soft...et magie, elle est payante, donc tu l'achetes, 8&#8364; ne vont pas te bouleverser...et la, tu decouvres un nouvel iPod Touch.
À toi AppStore, les applis sympas et une relative stabilité d'OS.

Mais horreur, les applis sont en Anglais, la langue incontournable, la 2eme parlée au monde...mets toi à l'anglais si jamais...


----------



## fandipod (23 Juillet 2008)

C'est bon cool!!!!!


----------



## Macuserman (23 Juillet 2008)

fandipod a dit:


> C'est bon cool!!!!!



Avec toi: aucun problème, mais avec un autre...

Non, on prend tous ça au 4° degrés évidemment !! 
C'est juste que je trouve de plus en plus incohérent de "jailbreaké" iPod/iPhone maintenant que 2.0 est sorti. 

Dieu seul sait que je l'avais aussi jailbreaké, mais là...


----------



## fandipod (23 Juillet 2008)

Ok pas de problème je ne souhaite pas me facher avec les membres de macgénération!!!!



Bonne journée


fandipod


----------



## Gwen (23 Juillet 2008)

La solution actuelle est d'acheter une version officielle et de ne pas pirater.

Tu n'auras plus de soucis


----------

